

Prepping for an interview with a startup - smooradian
http://blog.readyforce.com/preparing-for-the-interview-how-to-research-a-startup/

======
hurtmyknee
I recently had a phone interview with the CTO of a startup. I checked out his
blog beforehand and read an article describing his approach to debugging. I
brought it up and it led to a great conversation, which I believe got me to
the second round.

